# Pete Mangleshot Kelvin Hughes sparky



## chris thompson195 (Sep 20, 2008)

Anybody know where Pete is now. He seemed to be practically one of silver line personnel and on every other ship I sailed on.
Last I heard he was at Trimley St Martin and drinking in the Hand in hand,or as pete said the aand in aand. He spent a short time with me and the wife just after wor rachel was born whilst on the Wimpey sea lab in dry dock in North Shields,Rachel's 31 now and there are no dry docks left on the Tyne.
Cheers
On the N.E riviera
Chris


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris, 
Pete was my sparky on the Petersfield (Buries Markes) in 1987. He was still living in Trimley St Martin then. Only man I've ever known to fix a circuit board on a navidyne satnav, took him days but he never gave up !
rgds
John


----------



## chris thompson195 (Sep 20, 2008)

John Gurton said:


> Chris,
> Pete was my sparky on the Petersfield (Buries Markes) in 1987. He was still living in Trimley St Martin then. Only man I've ever known to fix a circuit board on a navidyne satnav, took him days but he never gave up !
> rgds
> John


patience Pete always had, he was teaching himself to play the guitar when I sailed with him-from a book!
i have had a note from a Len Inglis Pete is still in Trimley and by the looks of things married!!!
cheers
you can always tell a geordie
Chris


----------



## chuff mckenzie (Dec 16, 2008)

I have spoken to Peter Mangleshot this afternoon;he phoned me. If you wish to contact him you will find his number in bt.com as he is the only mangleshot in the Ipswich area.


----------



## chris thompson195 (Sep 20, 2008)

chuff mckenzie said:


> I have spoken to Peter Mangleshot this afternoon;he phoned me. If you wish to contact him you will find his number in bt.com as he is the only mangleshot in the Ipswich area.


Many thanks I suppose looking in the phone book was just to simple!
I think I might just drop him a xmas card, its been such a long time.

Chris


----------



## Patalavaca (Nov 2, 2005)

*Passing of former Sparky, Peter Mangleshot*

It was brought to my notice yesterday by an aquaintance that Peter Mangleshot crossed the bar for the last time on June 12 2014 at Felixstowe, Suffolk.

I first met Peter when he left the sea and became a part owner of the Three Mariners Pub in Trimley St. Mary, near Felixstowe about 1993.
A man of endless patience and always friendly.
His funeral service takes place at Trimley St Martin Church, Suffolk on Friday, July 11, at 1.30 p.m.
Regards, Rick


----------

